# Green colored bird seed



## rshaud (Nov 29, 2008)

I just noticed a pile of food (seeds, bits of torn up bread) in an area where pigeons congregate near my home. They are not eating it and I noticed odd-looking green seeds mixed in. They looked highly unnatural and suspicious. Could this be poison? Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is possible, then again the birds may not recognize it as food. But I would go with your first gut instinct that it may be poison, and remove it all, and have it analyzed.

I know the exterminators will use seed that has already been consumed by pigeons, like corn (because it is inexpensive), give it to them freely for a few days and then they lace it with poison (avitrol) and the birds then will eat it. Very vile and evil method.


----------



## rshaud (Nov 29, 2008)

I did remove it immediately but was still wondering if anyone has seen that method used, especially the odd green seeds. It may very well be a kind soul who feels sorry for them in this cold weather, but I didn't want to risk it. Poisoning is a terrible method of "pest" control.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

One of our UK members found green coloured corn in her guttering so she sent it off for analysis. That confirmed that it had been treated with a rodenticide.

However, mung beans are green and are part of pigeon mixes.

Cynthia


----------



## rshaud (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I do know what mung beans look like but this was almost a fluorescent green color.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

In one brand of bird seed we feed our pigeons there are small green seed. I think the manufacturer actually colors them. It is usually in parakeet seed or cockatiel seed. Maybe a kind soul bought that for the birds.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> this was almost a fluorescent green color


That is how Jayne described what she found. 
Mung beans are small, round and dark green.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could you post a picture?
I doubt that someone would pick out the florescent green seeds in a parrot mix, to feed the pigeons although not impossible.
It does sound like a poison to me.


----------



## rshaud (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm afraid I tossed everything into the trash in the basement of our building. I'll try to have a look at the parrot mixes to see if I recognize the seed. If I see the seeds there again, I'll take some over to the gal at Wild Bird Fund. They really know their stuff.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

rshaud said:


> I'm afraid I tossed everything into the trash in the basement of our building. I'll try to have a look at the parrot mixes to see if I recognize the seed. If I see the seeds there again, I'll take some over to the gal at Wild Bird Fund. They really know their stuff.


That's a great idea.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

could it be Hemp?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

except for the "floresent " could it be Hemp? It is used in a lot of bird mixes.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Could it be hemp? a lot of seed mixtures use it,


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

How about a green rounded pellet?


----------



## rshaud (Nov 29, 2008)

The seed most resembles safflower seeds, but tinted green.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know any safflower looking seed that is tinted green. Maybe it is a poison after all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I have seen safflower seeds dyed bright green, blue, and other colors in commercial seed mixes sold in pet stores. Usually it's a small amount of them mixed with a bunch of other seeds. This mix has them, you can see them in the photo:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10804874


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*unfit./.poisioned food*



rshaud said:


> Thanks for the information. I do know what mung beans look like but this was almost a fluorescent green color.


i was thinking of rabbit pellets,but your description DOES NOT sound like anything i am familiar with,-at least what i feed my babies-.when in doubt do just what you did,-remove said food-,..people get tired of pigeons/nuisances/flying garbage cans/poops/,..idea.-awareness-.,put up a sign/reward for information whose feeding the birds,..information/communication is the first step to knowing what/whom you are dealing with--hope this info helps corner the person then go from there,..cuz it is-not just pigeons,it is all birds,and animals alike,...go get em,..my best,..sincerely james waller [email protected]


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

sasha008 said:


> I have seen safflower seeds dyed bright green, blue, and other colors in commercial seed mixes sold in pet stores. Usually it's a small amount of them mixed with a bunch of other seeds. This mix has them, you can see them in the photo:
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10804874



The seed Sasha linked are the type and brand of seed I mentioned earlier. We buy it for our cockatiel but also give a small amount to the pigeons occasionally. The colored seed are safflower seed. I just took some out of a canister and this is what it looks like. Hope this helps.


----------



## rshaud (Nov 29, 2008)

That is it exactly! I'm very relieved but why would a producer dye the seeds?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I believe, though I'm not 100% sure, that some birds, maybe all, see color. Birds may go for the brightly colored seed. I know that we feed our pigeons Zupreem rainbow blend pellets and some of them will eat all the green while others go for the red.

The seed I showed above also contains peas, corn, sunflower seed along with some other stuff. It is also very clean so I expect the pigeons you saw enjoyed it.


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Like most birds, cockatiels and parrots see colour even better than we do. The human eye has three kinds of colour receptors in their retina, being sensitive to red, green, and blue wavelengths of light. Most diurnal birds have four types of receptors, for red, yellow/green, blue, and ultraviolet light.

Stephan.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I stand corrected! The poster said it looks like safflower seed so I thought it was not a safflower seeds. I've seen those seeds at walmart, too. They are colorful. Sometimes I thought I saw like an m&m colored thing on some of those packages.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

i agree, dyed safflower most likley from cage bird seed mixture.


----------

